# BEST eye cream?



## beatrice (Jan 31, 2010)

Eye cream seems to be one of the most important to fight aging.

Do you want to share what eye cream you currently use? Please comment whether or not you like/love it and reason.

I am 23 and starting to worry about these fine lines i have in the bottom of my eyes. They start right where the dark circles start underneath the inner eye.

I am currently using Vichy roller-ball eye cream - feels nice but I'm not even sure whether or not its working or not. It feels pretty light.

So ladies, please let me know what eye creams you would recommend!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been on the hunt for the perfect eye cream for about 10 years now (I started when I was 19) I have been using an eye cream that I got from CVS for $20 by Glyloxane. It is for drak circles, and bags and I think it works better than all of the others I have tried (Clinique, Origins, the list goes on....) I don't think it has anti-aging stuff in it though.

I also have been using an anti-aging eye cream from Clarins. It was just a sample tube though. That seems to work pretty good. I bet it's expensive though....


----------



## Lucy (Jan 31, 2010)

i just use my moisturiser (nivea blue pot). someone told me you didn't need to start worrying about anti-ageing products until you're 25!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm using the Biore one, since it was on sale... I don't feel like it does anything though. So I'm gonna try the Garnier roller next, then AVON Clinical. I need to find something that works, cuz my hood and bags are getting out of hand.


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Jan 31, 2010)

I just use a regular moisturizer. You really dont need a special eye cream as they don't prevent aging. Moisturizers in general don't prevent aging but can make fine lines less noticeable by pumping up the skin.


----------



## lolaB (Feb 1, 2010)

I use two, depending on whichever is closer to me when I'm moisturizing. I have Bliss All Around Eye Cream and Sue Devitt Microquatic Eye Concentrate. I honestly can't tell the difference between them (although there's a $72 price difference), both moisturize the same, and fill in my little crinkles underneath my eye just fine.


----------



## Tally7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure to put sunscreen on your eyelids and under your eyes during the day! (Sun damage is a huge cause of ageing). It just dawned on me that these parts get sun too! Just make sure to use a sunscreen that doesn't irritate like Vanicream. Everything irritates my eyes, but vanicream sunscreen doesn't. Also wait a moment to let the sunscreen sink in before applying eye primers.

I use Clinique's "all about eyes" and find it very moisturizing, although it did nothing a/b dark circles. It did however make my under-eye lines less noticeable b.c. it moisturized the area well. (P.S. we all have lines there, looking back, I had lines there as a pre-teen!) So some under eye lines may never go away completely b.c. you were born with them there. They just get more noticeable do to dryness, stress, dehydration, and sun damage.

Crow's feet however are a different story. I recently bought Strivectin for some, ahem, stretch marks, and decided to also use it around my eyes. I do believe it is decreasing any slight crows-feet lines that were begining to show.


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Tally7 - It can be so hard to find a SS for the eye area. Vanicream is great suggestion for SS around the eyes.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 1, 2010)

don't be fooled by the garnier roll on reese! it does NOTHING, it's pretty much just a gimmick.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, i agree about Garnier products.

Clinique all about eyes cream is great for the moisturising part, can't say i've noticed any improvements on my dark circles while using it.

Considering you're young, target anti aging by using a sunscreen. I like to use my La Roche Posay sunscreen, the one for combination to oily skins. It has a light texture, and i also make sure i apply sunscreen under my eyes after i've applied it everywhere else, so i'm sure i don't have too much product on my fingers. It works well for me.

I also use my regular moisturizer.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks ladies. Garnier off my list


----------



## chruix (Feb 2, 2010)

I also tried Garnier brightening eye roll-on and it kinda soothes my eyes. But I can't say it does have an effect on dark circle in the eyes though it does help in the puffy eyebags.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 2, 2010)

i think some people do like the cooling effect it gives, as its an alcohol gel stuff with a metal roller ball, it will feel cold on your eyes, which is nice, and will reduce puffiness to some extent and make you feel a bit more awake, but i don't think it does more than that though. and you could get the same effect with chilled teabags.


----------



## vhikarious (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been using Avon's 24Hr Eye Moisturizer from their ANEW Rejuvenate line for about a month or so and so far I really like it. I'm 22yrs old but I've always had lines/wrinkles under my eyes as well as dark circles since I was young. It's very moisturizing and I like that there's 2 creams in one jar (one for day w/ SPF 25 and the other for night). I'm hoping it'll really help with the lines


----------



## lovelysarahg (Feb 7, 2010)

I just picked up Olay Complete Ageless Eye Brightening cream today after hearing great reviews about it. I don't have a big wrinkle problem but want to focus on prevention for now.

I have heard wonderful things about Clinique All About Eyes too.


----------



## twistedm (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive got a Dior one...its gorgeous, but a little on the exey side !


----------



## Minka (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been using Egyptian Magic around my eye area, and whereas my eye area feels much smoother, and my eye-makeup goes on better, it doesn't do much for darkeness around my eyes.


----------



## ceeport (Feb 14, 2010)

I've used Prototype for me and it does worked, gave good result. I never faced any side effect even. But, it costs around $150, i think. If anyone get any other side effects, please share here which will be useful for everyone.


----------



## blonde65 (Feb 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't be fooled by the garnier roll on reese! it does NOTHING, it's pretty much just a gimmick. 



couldn't agree more....utter rubbish. I gave mine away.


----------



## BestEyeCreams (Sep 16, 2010)

I've only been applying this for a short time of time and I already see results. My eyes are lighter and brighter and all sorts of around better. I possibly could not have picked a greater product to make use of than this one. If you have the same problem with those tiny little wrinkles that I do, I completely have to recommend this to you. This made those little wrinkles so much less noticeable and I feel so much better already. I feel more youthful and I am kind of taken aback that this worked this well and I hope it works as well for you too!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 22, 2010)

I have used everything under the sun from Olay to La mer, My favorite now  is AM- Lancome genefique eye and once that absorbs I put Shiseido white lucent brightening eye treatment on / PM- Lancome genefique eye

My dark circles are nearly gone, during the day due to the shiseido on top I dont even need a concealer and the genefique combate the wrinkles and puffiness. Its a great combo!


----------



## xjackie83 (Oct 22, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *blonde65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> don't be fooled by the garnier roll on reese! it does NOTHING, it's pretty much just a gimmick.
> ...



Just wanted to echo that the Garnier roller pretty much does nothing.  I will say that the "coolness" is very soothing but doesn't do anything for my undereye circles.

I use to swear by Origins undereye cream, but recently it hasn't been working as well.  I think that's more due to the fact that I've had it for over 2 years now (it lasts a long time) and this year I did a lot of traveling and it seemed to melt and solidify a lot.

Next I'm moving onto Clinique because I have a free mini-jar from them.


----------



## beautytobsess (Oct 30, 2010)

I never use eye creams. I use cucumber / potato slices. It really soothes and relax my eyes.


----------



## sooperficial (Oct 30, 2010)

I just finished up a 2 week sample of Chanel Sublimage Eye Essential Eye Regenerating Cream (that is a mouth full!)

I REALLY loved this eye cream.  A tiny bit goes a long way and it absorbs fairly quick.  My eyes are less puffy, brighter and I noticed I need less concealer for my under eye circles.  I'm super tempted to invest in this for the long term.  It's super pricey though.  If I can find something that works just as good for less, I'd be happy.


----------



## jolievie (Apr 18, 2011)

I've tried tons of eye creams from cheaper to expensive and the absolute best of all hands down is lavera (you can get it online at lavera.com) and you can get int in most health stores.It's natural,full of botanicals,oils and vit e and not tested on animals.Atube lasts for ages and I saw a big difference in two weeks.I was actually starting to think I would never find my holy grail of eyecream until I found this one.


----------



## jadamiranda (Apr 18, 2011)

I have Omorovicza's eye cream.  I use it in the morning and in the evening as well.  I have always had dark circles under my eyes, and also could not deal with puffiness in the morning.  I love how it works on my eye area.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 18, 2011)

Caudalie Pulpe Vitaminee Eye &amp; Lip Contour Cream. Babor Sensational Eyes Creme. Yes to Carrots! Eye Can C Eye Contour Cream.


----------



## ls820 (Apr 18, 2011)

i bought my mum the gariner roller and it did absolutely nothing for her! it went in the bin after 2 wks, waste of $17!

i highly highlyyyyy recommend eye cream from organic or natural brands. my mum's been using conventional eye cream, she just felt it moisturised but it didn't do her any justice. So i've been getting her samples here and there, so far she's loving products from A'kin and L'occitane. Personally I've been using an organic eye cream myself for the last 2 yrs, I've been using dr alkaitis, it combats all signs of aging... i can DEFINITELY see the prevention, i'm 21 but I work long hours... come home, study... spend a lot of my time on the computer so my eyes are drained. I've noticed that a lot of my friends have already developed fine lines or deep wrinkles around their eyes. I get a little puffy if i sleep too late, over sleep or too little sleep. other than that this eye cream is pretty nifty.

Ohhh.. btw. Also, buy skincare according to your concerns only, i got greedy and tried a heavier cream that is for all signs of aging but i started developing little milia around my eyes. it's annoying! so i use the organic eye cream at night and an eye soother for puffiness in the mornig  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spauno (Apr 19, 2011)

Lifecell is the beat Eye Cream I have ever seen.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Apr 19, 2011)

I am using Garnier roller  (the tinted one) and since I do not have dark circles around my eyes. it does reduce my puffiness and it works as a highlighter for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But I want to try something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for night care


----------



## shawntaylor1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Uncertain about precisely what you are looking for, before using any medicine or herbs you need to consult a doctor. To find out more or to become knowledgeable you can go through some great sites like PositiveMed etc ... also you may get a totally free e-book on eye cream here (link removed)


----------



## aniadania (Mar 2, 2016)

I saw the best results from Elisabeth Arden Prevage eye serum. Very expensive, but nothing else I tried compare to it. Ok, maybe SK-II eye cream. I had two samples and when I finished them my eyes suddenly looks so much worse.

I should just stick to Prevage, but I love to try new and new creams :-/


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2016)

I've been using a sample of Chanel eye cream and it's really nice. I also used up a Bobbi Brown eye cream sample and I really like. It works well under makeup. I also like Estee Lauder Advanced night repair eye and have been using a sample I have.


----------



## Jessel Salas (Mar 8, 2016)

Eyevage from Solvaderm is the only eye cream available on the market that has met my expectations when it comes to skin care. It removes the puffiness around my eyes and reduces the fine lines. It contains ingredients that stimulate minute circulation around the eye area to make the skin look younger.


----------



## Haya (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey there! 

I advice you should use if one of the creams which i will recommend.And it worked perfectly on my friends it may be a bit costly but its completely worth it.


( Olay Regenerist Anti-Aging Eye Roller), this eye cream is great for your eyes puff and sooths them instantly, plus its also anti aging. i recommend you check it out.
( Clarins Super-Restorative Total Eye Concentrate) its very effective and a must have cream.It gives you a fresh young look.
(Dermalogica Age Smart Multivitamin Power Firm)this is also an amazing cream it works wonders it brings difference in lines in one week and dosnt even oil your skin.
so these are my recommendations and you should totally check them out. Thank you for taking your time in reading this.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 14, 2016)

I use Monsia intense night repair cream, an all over face &amp; neck moisturizer and most nights I also apply Vit E Oil, mainly to neck, and around eyes. It locks in moisture and there is no tight feeling in the morning. I used to use lots of different products because one worked for one thing but not for another. I was over the moon when I received Monsia as a Christmas present in 2014 and I was so happy to find that my skin took to it like a duck to water! Now over a year on and my skin still feels good. Most days I go without makeup.


----------



## rebeccax (Mar 18, 2016)

My fav are manuka dr + I love Charlotte tilbury eyecream


----------



## bestoreviews (Mar 25, 2016)

I use kiehls eye cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , but not really good result


----------



## Mickey Botha (Mar 26, 2016)

I have started using Youniques uplift eye serum, its a bit more expensive but lasts about seven months. It definitely helped to smooth and fill out some of my little wrinkles -  I even used a bit of it it on my forehead which has a couple of lines and it appears to be helping.


----------



## Shelly45 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dermalmd The best eye cream I ever have used, after few days you can see that the puffiness has reduced, highly recommend


----------

